

TekSavvy ordered to hand over names of movie downloaders - peeters
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/teksavvy-ordered-to-hand-over-names-of-movie-downloaders-1.2546477

======
peeters
Despite the title, there are some positive points for Canadians in this
decision:

\- Voltage is required to pay TekSavvy's legal fees and overhead for getting
the information.

\- The court must review the language in Voltage's letter to alleged
infringers.

\- The court will also likely tend to reject damages much over the minimum
$100.

